# Talkline bzw. Intrum zieht vor Gericht!!!



## chimbo (17 Januar 2003)

Hallo Dialer-freunde,

vor einigen Tagen kam ein Brief vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld an.

Antragssteller: Intrum Iustizia Inkasso.

Das Schreiben mal kurz zusammengefasst:
Talkline hat die Forderungen auf Intrum Iustizia Inkasso übertragen. Somit schulden wir Intrum das Geld. Das Gericht habe nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragssteller der Anspruch zusteht. Wir wurden aufgefordert, innerhalb von zwei Wochen die Beträge zu begleichen, oder Widerspruch einzulegen. Tun wir beides nicht in der Frist, kann der Antragsteller eine Zwangsvollstrackung bewirken.
Der Antragssteller hat angegeben ein "streitiges Verfahren" sei vor unserem örtlichen Amtsgericht (in Berlin) durchzuführen.

Es lag ein Vordruck zum Widerspruch bei. Ausfüllen, Unterschrift, und ab.

So. jetzt gehts ab.

Bin ich etwa der erste?
Gibts hier ähnliche Fälle?
Habe ich Chancen vor Gericht? Rechtschutzversicherung und Termin beim Anwalt haben wir schon.

Grüße, Chimbo.

PS: hier der Thread, in dem ich meinen Fall schon einmal beschrieben hatte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=965&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=19


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Januar 2003)

Wenn mir jetzt meine verkalkten Hirnwindungen keinen Streich spielen, ist das hier die erste Meldung, wo ein Mahnbescheid eingeht.
Der Widerspruch muss übrigens nichtmal begründet werden.

Jetzt wirds spannend. Ich drück´Dir die Daumen.


----------



## dialerfucker (18 Januar 2003)

@chimbo;

Wenn die Daten aus dem o.a. Thread stimmen, würde ich voll draufhalten!

Viel Glück!


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

Wie war das doch gleich mit streitigen Forderungen?
Darf man die überhaupt auf ein Inkassounternehmen übertragen?

Wo sind hier die Rechtsanwälte?


----------



## chimbo (18 Januar 2003)

*Der Mahnbescheid im Klartext:*

Amtsgericht Hünfeld
- Mahnabteilung -
36084 Hünfeld

Antragsgegner:
[unsere Adresse]

Antragsteller:
INTRUM JUSTIZIA INKASSO GMBH
PALLASWIESENSTR. 180 - 182
64293 Darmstadt
gesetzlich vertreten durch: GF JOACHIM OST

Prozessbevollmächtigte:
Rechtsanwälte (...) & Kollegen
Pallaswiesenstr. 180
64293 Darmstadt
Konto: 650218600
BlZ: 50040000
Commerzbank Frankfurt, Main

[Kostenaufzählung]

Der Antragsteller hat erklärt, dass der Anspruch von einer Gegenleistung abhänge, diese aber erbracht Sei.  :roll: 

Die Forderung ist seit dem [datum] an den Antragsteller abgetreten bzw. auf ihn übergegangen.
früherer Gläubiger: TALKLINE GMBH & CO KG in 25337 ELMSHORN

Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht. Es fordert Sie hiermit auf, Innerhaib VON 2 WOCHEN seit der Zustellung dieses Bescheids entweder die vorstehend bezeichneten Beträge, soweit Sie den geltend gemachten Anspruch als begründet ansehen, zu begleichen oder dem Gericht auf dem beigefügten Vordruck mitzuteilen, ob und in welchem Umfang Sie dem Anspruch widersprechen. Wenn Sie die geforderten Beträge nicht begleichen und wenn Sie auch nicht Widerspruch erheben, kann der Antragsteller nach Ablauf der Frist einen Vollstreckungsbescheid erwirken und aus diesem die Zwangsvollstreckung betreiben.:bigcry: 
Der Antragsteller hat angegeben, ein streitiges Verfahren sei durchzuführen vor dem [unser Amtsgericht]
An dieses Gericht, dem eine Prüfung seiner Zuständigkeit vorbehalten bleibt, wird die Sache Im Falle Ihres Widerspruchs abgegeben.
Meisterfeld (Rechtspfleger) [Stempel]


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2003)

chimbo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Sie auch nicht Widerspruch erheben, ....
> 
> An dieses Gericht, dem eine Prüfung seiner Zuständigkeit vorbehalten bleibt, wird die Sache Im Falle Ihres Widerspruchs abgegeben.
> Meisterfeld (Rechtspfleger) [Stempel]



Falls kein Widerspruch eingelegt wird!!! (innerhalb 14 Tagen ohne Notwendigkeit der Begründung) 
Dann muß die fordende Partei ihren Anspruch begründen und zwar nicht durch bloße Behauptung 
einen Anspruch zu haben und zwar auch nicht das Inkassobüro, es sei denn es könnte alle Beweise auf den Tisch legen! 
Gruß
cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2003)

*(...) und Söhne ist bekannt*

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...om/citibank.htm+(...)+citibank&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...nfos/infos.html+(...)+citibank&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2003)

Na ja, die Begründung ist ja recht einfach: Der Endverbraucher hat durch zweimaliges Bestätigen die AGB´s akzeptiert und den Leistungs- und Lieferwillen bekundet. Der Vertrag ist zustande gekommen, wir bestehen auf Erfüllung und fordern xxxx €.
Wenn jetzt kein Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid vorliegt, wird der Mahnbescheid vollstreckt und man kann dann ein lustig Plauderstündchen mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher halten....

Jetzt muss die Entscheidung also fallen. Widerspruch (durchaus auch ohne Begründung) einlegen, dann muss der Anspruchsteller das Verfahren eröffnen. Erst dann wird das Gericht auch prüfen. Dann müssen auch die Beweise, sofern vorhanden, auf den Tisch.


----------



## crusador (18 Januar 2003)

@chimbo: viel Glück - ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wies weitergeht, weil ich hab zuletzt auch von (...) u. Koll. Post bekommen.     Nicht unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2003)

bereits die aufgemachte rechnung stinkt doch:

intrum war von talkline beauftragt und daher schon einmal die berechneten inkassogebühren. dann kauft intrum die forderung (inklusive der eigenen inkassogebühren???) und beauftragt wiederum die anwaltskanzlei - die macht genau dasselbe wie intrum zuvor und will wieder gebühren haben. für ein und denselben vorgang also inkasso- und anwaltsgebühren??? das stinkt. wenn intrum in eigenem namen gemahnt hat, ist das wohl als buchhalterischer aufwand zu verstehen und kann eigentlich nicht mit einer gebühr belegt sein...

der rest hängt wohl vom bisherigen schriftverkehr ab. wenn weder talkline, noch intrum, noch die anwälte bisher nähere auskünfte über die verbindungen geben konnten (angefangen bei der technischen prüfung), dann stellt sich vor gericht doch auch die frage, warum man nicht einfach die notwendigen nachweise erbracht hat, um einem gerichtsverfahren aus dem wege zu gehen? ich würde das wissen wollen...
wenn die vor gericht einen "beweis" nach dem anderen wie karnickel aus dem hut zaubern wollen, fragt man sich doch immer: warum erst jetzt???


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

@hdus:
Klar, das sehe ich auch so.
Vor allem weil auch der Gläubiger nur Kosten geltend machen darf, die unvermeidlich sind. Ich denke nicht, dass die ungestraft die Kosten in die Höhe treiben können und der Schuldner muß die dann auch nocht bezahlen wenn das hätte auch nachweislich früher unter Vermeidung von Kosten passieren können...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2003)

es besteht auf jeden fall eine schadensminderungspflicht.
und wenn doch seit dem ersten schriftverkehr klar ist, warum der vermeintliche gläubiger nicht zahlt, erübrigt sich jede weitere mahnung...


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

"...Schuldner nicht zahlt..."

Der Gläubiger zahlt ohnehin nur selten


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2003)

hier blickt doch eh keiner mehr durch...


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2003)

:gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> hier blickt doch eh keiner mehr durch...


Keine Verallgemeinerungen bitte.

Verallgemeinerungen stimmen eh nie


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Verallgemeinerungen stimmen eh nie



Ah ja: "Wir Wassermänner glauben nicht an Astrologie"
und "Anglizismen sind out"


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2003)

Lieber schuldige Gläubiger als gläubige Schuldner! :lol:


----------



## thorsten (20 Januar 2003)

Sehr informativer Link zum Thema   

ALLES was vorher abläuft ist so gut wie egal !

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufMB.htm

und gleich weiter auf

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufVB.htm

und wenn alles zu spät ist hier:

w*w.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufZV.htm


----------



## chimbo (24 Januar 2003)

Vilen Dank, das sind sehr anschauliche Diagramme.

Sehr beruhigend: Bis es zur Zwangspfändung kommt, muss noch einiges geschehen.

Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2003)

*nächste runde*

den mahnbescheid hab ich inzwischen hinter mir - habe es abgelehnt etwas zu zahlen, mit der begründung noch keine einzugsermächtigung von intrum bekommen zu haben. und prompt bekomm ich nach nur 1 woche (sonst dauert es monate bis intrum antwortet) post mit einer einzugsermächtigung. ABER die ermächtigung ist vom juni 2001, probleme mit talkline gibt es erst seit april 2002.
frage kann talkline so eine ermächtigung pauschal ausstellen oder nur für den fraglichen zeitraum? nebenbei unterschrift und firmenstempel sind auf der miserablen kopie nicht lesbar.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2003)

wieso sollte intrum überhaupt bitte eine _einzugsermächtigung_ für dein Konto haben? oder wieso Talkline?  wenn dann überhaupt nur die Telekom, oder?    hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? (ok, wahrscheibnlich ist es genau das, aber ich wüsste schon gerne was ich verpasst habe...)


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2003)

@spee,

das ist auch egal, was die ausstellen und was nicht. Du hast den Mahnbescheid zurückgewiesen. Jetzt bleibt denen nur noch der Klageweg oder aufgeben. Vorsichtshalber solltest Du das aber noch einmal "nachschieben" und mitteilen, dass der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid bestehen bleibt, unabhängig davon, was Dir jetzt zugesandt worden ist....würde ich jedenfalls so machen.


Gruss Frank


----------



## crusador (23 Februar 2003)

alles klar - ich hab gestern auch so einen netten mahnbescheid ins haus bekommen. ich werde widerspruch einlegen werde, aber ich werde vorher einen Anwalt kontaktieren.

die idee eine Ermächtigung von Intrum einzufordern ist nicht schelcht, gibts noch mehr so sachen, dass die den Spass verlieren? man kann doch aus quasi "unendlich" vielen Gründen widerspruch einlegen, oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Februar 2003)

@ crusador

Schau auf diesen Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Alle meine Muster, ab morgen steht ein weiteres drin.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2003)

*Mahnbescheid erhalten / Talkline - Intrum - (...)*

Hallo Dialerfreunde, hallo Chimbo,

ich habe jetzt auch einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld erhalten. Es ist genau dergleiche Text wie bei Dir, Chimbo. Natürlich werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, und zunächst einmal ohne Begründung. Ursprünglicher Betrag waren knapp 60 EUR, jetzt sind es knapp 280 EUR mit allen Zusatz- und Inkassokosten von allen bisher dazwischen geschalteten Instanzen.

Wie ist es bei Dir, Chimbo, denn nun eigentlich weitergegangen? Leider habe ich momentan aus Zeitgründen nicht die Möglichkeit, alle Beiträge im Forum zum Thema Talkline zu recherchieren, vielleicht gibst Du mir einen kurzen Hinweis zum Thread, wenn es etwas Neues von Dir gibt (Deine letzte Eintragung unter diesem Thema war von Mitte Januar 2003, danach ist doch bestimmt noch etwas geschehen?!?)

Ich hatte auch schon an anderer STelle in diesem Forum von meinem Fall berichtet, aber auch diese Stelle kann ich so schnell nicht wiederfinden...

Hier ein kurzer zeitlicher Abriß meines Falles:
06.08.2002 angebliche Einwahl für 10 sec Tel. 0190050097
06.08.2002 angebliche Einwahl für 1 sec Tel. 0190050097
(beide "Einwahlen" sind in der EVÜ der DTAG aufgeführt)
19.09.2002 Mahnung der Talkline
11.10.2002 erneute Mahnung der Talkline
13.10.2002 mein Einspruch gegenüber Talkline (Schriftverkehr)
16.10.2002 erneute "Mahnung" der Talkline (= es wurde kein Bezug zu meinem Schreiben genommen)
4.11.2002 erneute Stellungnahme meinerseits
20.11.2002 erneute "Mahnung" von Talkline (= es wurde wieder kein Bezug zu meinem Schreiben genommen)
5.12.2002 Inkassoforderung seitens Intrum Justitia
13.12.2002 Widerspruch der Anerkennung meinerseits per Fax an Intrum
30.12.2002 Inkassoforderung seitens (...) und Co. mit Aufforderung der Zahlung bis zum 9.1.2003
bis heute nichts mehr gehört, aber dann:
1.4.2003 Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld, am 5.4.2003 bei mir eingegangen

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Anzeige erstattet, und als ich mir im Aug. 2002 den Dialer eingefangen hatte, habe ich schnellstmöglichst alles gelöscht (auch aus der Registry), damit bloß nicht ein erneuter Einwahlversuch ohne mein Wissen geschieht.

Frage: Wie geht es jetzt weiter nach meinem Widerspruch? Was erwartet mich noch alles? So langsam geht es mir doch ans Eingemachte ...

Viele Grüße
Onkiki - mit der Bitte um Unterstützung durch das Forum...


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2003)

*Nachtrag zu Mahnbescheid: Talkline - Intrum - (...)*

Ich hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Schnelltest von Siedel-EDV bei mir das Ergebnis "False" anzeigt. Demnach habe ich bei der Löschung wohl alles erwischt.

Viele Grüße
Onkiki


----------



## technofreak (5 April 2003)

*Re: Mahnbescheid erhalten / Talkline - Intrum - (...)*



			
				Onkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wie geht es jetzt weiter nach meinem Widerspruch? Was erwartet mich noch alles? So langsam geht es mir doch ans Eingemachte ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Onkiki - mit der Bitte um Unterstützung durch das Forum...



Im Nachbarforum wird ein sehr ähnlicher Fall (Amtsgericht Hünfeld) geschildert und
 die möglichen Konsequenzen und Vorgehensweisen beschrieben.
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&sr=1&d=90&t=1257180#6082027

um diesen Thread lesen zu können, müßtest du dich allerdings anmelden, was auch hier  empfehlenswert wäre. 

Die  Fragen solltest Du mit einem Rechtsanwalt erörtern, der etwas von der Sache versteht.

Anwälte findest Du unter :
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html etwas weiter unten im Link.

Mehr ist hier im Forum nicht zu sagen, da dies sonst in die Rechtsberatung eines Einzelfalls ginge,
 was nur Rechtsanwälten gestattet ist. 

gruß 
TF


----------



## Onkiki (6 April 2003)

Hallo TF,

danke für den Hinweis. Und angemeldet habe ich mich jetzt auch ...

Doch letztendlich habe ich in keinem bisher gefundenen Beitrag lesen können, was nach einem Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid geschah. Entweder gibt es bisher kein "danach" oder keiner möchte oder darf darüber berichten. Oder gehört diese Art von Berichterstattung in diesem  Forum bereits zu einer Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall?

Wenn ich es jedoch richtig verstehe, dann sind sehr viele in diesem Forum daran interessiert, zu erfahren, was nach einem Widerspruch passiert ist.

Grüße
Onkiki


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2003)

Onkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TF,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis. Und angemeldet habe ich mich jetzt auch ...
> 
> ...




Es ist richtig, dass bisher von keiner Klage eines Providers hier berichtet wurde. Ein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht würde hier von allen begrüßt und wäre auch keine unzulässige Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2003)

*Talkline*

Mein Rechtsanwalt sagte mir, das mit dem Widerspruch des Mahnbescheids der erste Schritt abgeschlossen ist. Der Mahnbescheid wird auch wegen der geringeren Gerichtskosten angestrebt.
Der nächste Schritt seitens Talkline wäre eine begründete Anklage vors Gericht mit den entsprechenden  Klage .


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2003)

*Re: Talkline*



			
				Jojo schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rechtsanwalt sagte mir, das mit dem Widerspruch des Mahnbescheids der erste Schritt abgeschlossen ist. Der Mahnbescheid wird auch wegen der geringeren Gerichtskosten angestrebt.
> Der nächste Schritt seitens Talkline wäre eine begründete Anklage vors Gericht mit den entsprechenden  Klage .



So ist es.

Lasse Dich bitte im Forum registrieren und halte alle auf dem Laufenden.
Falls Du  Hinweise auf Urteile brauchst:  http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm Grün ist gut, weil verbraucherfreundlich. Grün nimmt in letzter Zeit zu.


----------



## Onkiki (7 April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

zur allgemeinen Information in meinem Fall möchte ich euch noch folgendes mitteilen:

Da mein Anschluss (Vertragsparter DTAG) auf insgesamt zwei Namen angemeldet ist, ist ein Mahnbescheid an jeden dieser beiden Personen geschickt worden. Die Grundlage ist jeweils die ursprüngliche Forderung von knapp 60 EUR. Diese ursprüngliche Summe hat sich damit also verdoppelt!!! Insgesamt kommen so die knapp 280 EUR zustande...

Was sagt man denn dazu?

Viele Grüße
Onkiki


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2003)

Onkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zur allgemeinen Information in meinem Fall möchte ich euch noch folgendes mitteilen:
> 
> ...



Nein, die Summe hat sich nicht verdoppelt. Ihr werdet jedoch als Gesamtschuldner jeweils für den vollen Betrag in Anspruch genommen. Schau hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/421.html


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

*Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld*

_Doppelposting entfernt.
siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1997&start=15

DevilFrank_


----------

